# I shouldn't have left you alone.



## FlyingBird

'İ shouldn't have left you alone' Türkçe'de nasıl söylerdiniz?

şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

Are you trying to say, "I should have *left* you", FlyingBird?


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> Are you trying to say, "I should have *left* you", FlyingBird?


Evet, yanlış yazmıştım


----------



## sufler

My guess: *Seni yalnız bırakmamalıydım.*


----------



## Rallino

sufler said:


> My guess: *Seni yalnız bırakmamalıydım.*


----------



## FlyingBird

sufler said:


> My guess: *Seni yalnız bırakmamalıydım.*


Teşekkür ediyorum sufler.


----------



## IamSpartacus

That's correct.


----------

